# Quick question



## aaronbdolla (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi just a quick question Im new to the culinary knive world and I heard that Japanese knives are where its at right now real question is which one would you recommend for a culinary school environment not that high price range just a tester thank you in advance-Aaron B.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 31, 2013)

Fujiwara fkm 240mm gyuto

Suisin Inox 240mm gyuto 

Gesshin stainless 240mm gyuto 

All western handle knives between $85-$130


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 31, 2013)

Agreed on all the above choices


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 31, 2013)

Or even a little bit above that price range not by much a good choice would be a Hiromoto AS since it is made from Aogami Super steel it will hold a edge for a while if your not going to be sharpening it that much or do not have an interest in sharpening


----------



## aaronbdolla (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you very much will take a look at the right away also which would you recommend with a a Japanese handle for the look that is at a decent price range thank you again -Aaron

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## wenus2 (Oct 31, 2013)

```

```
Gesshin Uraku 240mm gyuto.

What's a good price?
(Take the number in your head and double it)


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 31, 2013)

CoqaVin said:


> Or even a little bit above that price range not by much a good choice would be a Hiromoto AS since it is made from Aogami Super steel it will hold a edge for a while if your not going to be sharpening it that much or do not have an interest in sharpening



AS holds an edge pretty well for carbon, but it's going to be pretty inferior in that regard to the knives otherwise suggested.


----------



## aaronbdolla (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks again I'm looking at all of them and I don't know which to chose but thank you again

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBroida (Nov 2, 2013)

mods... seems this was meant more for the general area... can we move this thread?


----------



## aaronbdolla (Nov 2, 2013)

Yea sorry about that I just thought it would have to be in here I don't know how to move it or I would sorry about that 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBroida (Nov 2, 2013)

no worries at all... someone should be able to take care of this. Sorry i didnt notice this until now. I'd be happy to weigh in if you're looking for my opinion as well, but it seems your questions were more general as opposed to something geared towards the items we sell. If i was wrong, let me know.


----------



## aaronbdolla (Nov 2, 2013)

Yea I actually was looking at some stuff at your store I saw a video on some of your knives I was more looking for something to cut good and light weight.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBroida (Nov 2, 2013)

I'd probably consider gesshin uraku or gonbei AUS-10 queries from our inventory They both seem to make sense for what it is that you're looking for at this point in time.


----------



## aaronbdolla (Nov 2, 2013)

Okay ill look at both of them and hope some one moves this post soon thank you 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

